# Packing lists



## kpgclark (Feb 23, 2006)

Can someone direct me to a packing list for things to bring when you travel to a timeshare?  I know I've seen one but I can't find it.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 23, 2006)

It's in the "General" section of TUG Advice (link at the top of this page). Here is a direct link to the list.


----------



## ontariotripper (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for that reply dave and thanks kpgclark for even knowing there was a list! Having read it I'm a little overwhelmed by the things you should bring to your timeshare. I've never done this before, so please, are there kinds of things that are already there like sugar,salt/pepper, tea/coffee etc. Does it vary from place to place as to what is already in a timeshare? I just assumed when it says "full kitchen" things like dish soap, paper towels, laundry soap etc people would just leave behind for the next person.


----------



## Hoc (Feb 23, 2006)

ontariotripper said:
			
		

> Having read it I'm a little overwhelmed by the things you should bring to your timeshare.



Remember that that list is "The Anal Retentive Traveler's List of Things To Bring To A Timeshare Vacation."  You don't have to bring all of that.  Just modify the list to what works for you.  Sometimes, I have traveled with just about three days' worth of clothes, a Zip Loc bag full of laundry detergent, my wallet, and my toiletries.


----------



## lolalovestravel (Feb 23, 2006)

Wow....that is quite a list!


----------



## happybaby (Feb 23, 2006)

When going to a timeshare, they have the cooking utensils etc.

If driving, I usally pack salt, pepper, some seasonings, cooking oil,coffee and coffee filters, sm. dish soap, sm. dishwasher tablets,sm. container of laundry detergent, aluminum foil, zip lock bags, beach towels, 1 roll paper towels and some canned or boxed goods and snacks.  And of course personal items.

This year we are flying and I will still try to pack some of the above but maybe omit the food.


----------



## BassAngler (Feb 23, 2006)

Check out this site, it's perfect for travel size stuff!

http://www.minimus.biz/default.aspx


----------



## gidat1 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Inquirew about..*

It all depends upon if you are going to cook  breakfast, or lunch at the resort, what kind of kitchen they have, and how much you like to spend eating out. ( Never mind the callories)

Call the resort and ask them if they have any large grocery stores near by. If you have a car I would buy most of the things there only. Shop with the thought in a mind that you will be throwing away most of the stuff you do not eat. If you are in to exotic coffee or spices, by all means bring them. Suntan lotions is a must if you are going to sunny areas. Allmost got sunburn last week in DaytonaHershey's race...

Goodluck.

Phil


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 24, 2006)

The list is designed to generally be overly-inclusive.  

Before we travel, I print out the list, mark the things I want to pack with a highlighter, and add any additional items.  Then, as I'm packing, I just cross of the items I've highlighted or added.


----------



## JanB (Feb 24, 2006)

Most timeshares we've been to supply dish soap, paper towels, dishwasher soap, face/bath soap, coffee filters and salt and pepper.  However, the Imperial of Waikiki did not supply the salt and pepper.  It was ~$2 for the travel size at the ABC store just next door - we left it there.  Worldmark is the only timeshare we've stayed in that supplies a variety of other spices.  I have also found that if there is a washer/dryer in the unit, a one-use box of laundry detergent is supplied.  Not so if there is a central laundry.  Also, anything left in the unit is cleared out by housekeeping when preparing the unit for the next guests.


----------



## swift (Feb 28, 2006)

gidat1 said:
			
		

> It all depends upon if you are going to cook  breakfast, or lunch at the resort, what kind of kitchen they have, and how much you like to spend eating out. ( Never mind the callories)
> 
> Call the resort and ask them if they have any large grocery stores near by. If you have a car I would buy most of the things there only. Shop with the thought in a mind that you will be throwing away most of the stuff you do not eat. If you are in to exotic coffee or spices, by all means bring them. Suntan lotions is a must if you are going to sunny areas. Allmost got sunburn last week in DaytonaHershey's race...
> 
> ...




Depending on where you are going most of the time I also pack our beach towels because I like the size of them for the pool/beach better than the smaller resort towels.


----------

